# Removing wheel to deep clean etc



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi

I am assuming if you wanted to take a wheel of to give it a really good scrub and clean and high temp wax etc or clean and paint you calipers, ideally you need an axle stand.

Is that all that is needed along wth the car jack supplied with the car? Oh and a wheel nut wrench to get wheel nuts off and back on. For front and rear wheels where would you actually position the stand?

When refitting the wheels, how tight to do up the nuts? Tight as you can by hand then stand on the wheel wrench for a bit more?

thanks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

ShiningWit said:


> Hi
> 
> When refitting the wheels, how tight to do up the nuts? Tight as you can by hand then stand on the wheel wrench for a bit more?


Tighten by hand, drop the car and then tighten to the correct torque setting by using a torque wrench.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah axle stands are always a good practice. Place them on the strongest looking part under the car ideally the axle. I use a torque wrench to do the wheel nuts up, you can get these from Halfords better to be safe than sorry. 
Gonz.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

You should use axle stands but I normally just use my trolley jack unless I'm working on the car. If you only have a spare wheel jack then definitely use axle stands 

Jack the car up on the sill jack point, put the axle stands on the sub frame at the front and the axle on the rear. Or you can jack on them points and put the axle stands on the sill jacking points, up to you 

Make sure you crack all the nuts lose before jack the car up, makes life far easier. When putting them back on I just do them as right as I can by hand with my breaker bar. Some people will say torque them but I've never bothered


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

all pretty much covered above, yes can do with the vehicle jack but best if you can get it on stands. Better still a trolley jack to lift the whole front or rear in one go but still put on stands.

Look up your vehicle for torque settings but if you wish you can do hand tight lower down and tighten with breaker bar or jumping on tyre iron choice is yours.

Some vehicles may have specific points to lift on a role jack and then the axle stands may be able to hold under the supplied jacking wheel change points.

Do break the nuts grip before lifting a stated to save need to lower again especially if on supplied jack as trying to break the nuts grip while suspended off the ground your likely to over balance the flimsy jack and ensuing injury to you or vehicle or property damage etc.

Be safe.


----------



## digistats (Mar 28, 2015)

Jack on level ground handbrake on in gear/park and chock the wheel not being lifted.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

For me the most important point is loosening the nuts before jacking the car and tightening the nuts when the car is off the jack.

Even though I use a trolley jack I still use stands. You just never know the seal may go and the car will drop.

I was advised years ago to use a torque wrench on the locking wheel nut as a minimum.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

As all above, but check carefully when positioning the axle stand(s) that they're not going to crush a brake pipe when the weight is on them.


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Good stuff.
Thanks all.

What is a role jack?


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Might might be a bit controversial, but for just taking a wheel off to clean it elsewhere I would lift with a trolley jack and not bother with stands.

Stands often need the car lifting pretty high, which has dangers ascociated with it.

Obviously I'd never work under a car not properly supported, but imho lifting properly with a decent jack for short periods of time is safer than multiple uses of a cheap, infrequent 'emergency use' factory jack.

I have never had a seal fail, and even if it did the chances of a sudden failure are slim, it would most likely slowly drop.

If you're not intending on working under the car I'd personally spend money on a reasonable jack instead of a set of stands.

However, you can buy jack and stand sets for sensible money which would give many years of decent diy use and make the whole process far easier and safer.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

I did all mine with just a trolley jack, just stacked up some wooden batons to just under the disc whilst wheel was off :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Got my trolley jack and axle stands from sgs engineering
http://www.sgs-engineering.com


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

If just doing one wheel at a time, use the scissor jack and put blocks of wood under the sill or chassis rails if you haven't got axle stands.

Leave jack in place til wheel back on.

Thats what i did.

Oh and i put an old spare tyre under the car too, just in case.

Torque wheels up to manufacturers spec. 
They vary greatly.

Renault 105Nm
Honda 110Nm
MINI 140Nm

You would be surprised how easy 105Nm is to achieve, when you've tightened them up you can release them by a firm hand with the wheel brace supplied no problem.


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

I always tighten my wheel nuts with the wheel wrench in the boot then if I get a puncture I know I can get the wheel nuts off roadside and not have to wait 3 hours for the RAC to come out with a breaker bar.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I've always kept an extending wheel brace in the boot, can be had for only a few quid. Use it closed to tighten the bolts with a firm press, use it extended to get them off easily.

I take wheels on and off a lot and have never stripped a thread, broken a bolt or had any come loose.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I have just cleaned all my car wheels this week .I used trolley jack and put space saver wheel back on so I could use the car if I had to . 
Easiest way if doing one wheel at a time .


----------

